# Snorkel reef



## mustangmike89 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hasn’t anyone here fished the snorkel reef over by the entrance to fort pickens( chicken bone beach)? If so what does it usually hold?


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

It holds snorkelers & scuba divers and fish best described as bait. Best to go across the road and fish for pompano or reds.


----------



## CaptHallie (May 15, 2013)

*Portofino Reef*

I've snorkeled on both the Intracoastal Reef and the Portofino Gulf Reef. I recommend the Portofino Reef. I've attached some screen shots from my Navionics App in case you aren't familiar with the area.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

mustangmike89 said:


> Hasn’t anyone here fished the snorkel reef over by the entrance to fort pickens( chicken bone beach)? If so what does it usually hold?


I'd be very hesitant to fish at the snorkel reef due to high number of swimmers, snorkelers, and divers. Having snorkeled, and dove that area a bit: there's small structure/rocks all over the place (not just at the marked snorkel site). I've seen deviance of skates and under sized flounder. Best to hit the gulf side to increase your catch tho


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Tried it once a few years back, on a weekday (no snorkelers around). Got slammed by something big, but cut off on the reef structure.


----------



## mustangmike89 (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks for all the input, yeah I figured there would be a lot of snorkelers during the day but I would be fishing it at night, I’d like to fish the gulf side but I don’t have a good enough kayak as of right now so the bays and sound is all I can fish from the kayak right now.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Bypass the reef and walk another 100 yards West, we fish for sharks/Reds there and do pretty good.
Or walk across the road to Chickenbone and fish for Pomps, Reds and sharks.
We do even better there.


----------

